# STEP BY STEP TAXES FILING



## BOBBYXMAS (Apr 12, 2018)

Has anyone found a step-by-step instructions on how to file taxes for rideshare drivers? Or maybe somebody created one? 

I'm trying to file with Credit Karma which does it for free, and I still get super confused when it comes to filling out all these numerous boxes. Last year Stride had a great article that said what to type in literally each of those boxes , but this year they don't partner with Credit Karma anymore, so that article is gone


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Vote for politicians who will reform and simplify the tax code.


----------

